# Anyone use pomp jigs anymore?



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone talk about catching pomps. on jigs lately. Anyone fishing for them that way? I'd love to get up on those ladder platforms and site fish for them, looks so fun!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats pretty much what everyone uses on the pier (besides the normal set-liner). I love using the connors jigs for sight casting to my pomps!


----------

